# My Newest Doe



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Excited to introduce my newest addition, CHEK Chocolate Ripple. Born 3-1-17. She was a triplet. Loving this girl and can't wait to see how she matures!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She is gorgeous


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a beauty!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Pretty!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you everyone! I'm very happy with the young herd I have now. They are all awesome and I can't wait to see what the future holds with them. I plan on showing this girl, my buck and another doeling at a local show in December. I'm excited to see how they place!


----------

